

Justice Department issues subpoenas to identify angry anonymous commenters - waffle_ss
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150608/16395931276/justice-department-issues-subpoenas-to-reason-to-identify-angry-anonymous-commenters.shtml

======
PhantomGremlin
Hmmm, the Feds are investigating postings making death threats against Federal
judges. Here's one:

    
    
       Its judges like these that should be
       taken out back and shot.
    

I'm shocked, shocked that someone would dare investigate that! /sarcasm

I'm all for free speech but this is long settled. Of course, there are some
high hurdles for the government.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_free_speech_excep...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_free_speech_exceptions)

